

Show HN: random() color palette loading animation in SCSS - TimPietrusky
http://codepen.io/TimPietrusky/pen/AvIsg

======
huifd
ayfkm. keep this on your twitter or the like if you have something to share,
don't try to get 'popular' or to get more views by posting to HN

